# Cucumber beettles



## Kenneth (May 12, 2013)

Hi my name is Ken and I live in western PA. can anyone tell me how to get rid of cucumber beettles


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

You can protect young cucurbit seedlings from cucumber beetles by covering them right after planting with floating row covers, individual screens, or cones. It's also a good idea to plant cucurbits later in the season -- those planted early (by your neighbors, perhaps) will attract any beetles in the area, and your plants may be spared. Also, remove and destroy (don't compost) plants infected with bacterial wilt immediately so that they wont' attract more beetles to the area. Adult beetles found on plants can be hand-picked and squished.


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

•Promote good root growth by fertilizing crops properly early in the season. Healthy plants will better withstand cucumber beetle infestations.
•Use barriers to protect young seedlings from adult beetles. Cones, row covers, or cheesecloth will keep cucumber beetles from feasting until plants are large enough to tolerate them.
•Delay planting cucurbit crops until later in the season.
•Remove and destroy and wilt-infected plants immediately.
•Plant resistant varieties, such as Blue Hubbard squash or Gemini cucumbers.
just looking up info that might help you.....i cut plastic jugs and place them around the seeds...it helped me alot with cut worm...might help for your cukes...good luck.


----------



## Kenneth (May 12, 2013)

is there any pest control I can use


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

yes you can buy beetle killer...kills all beetles...even the good ones..


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

How to Get Rid of Cucumber Beetles

http://www.veggiegardener.com/pests/cucumber-beetles/​


----------

